# Blue Tang Ich?



## sabv (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi,

We started adding fish to a new tank today. The tank has been running for 4 weeks with some live rock in it. I had got the water tested at Big Als. 

I have added Two clown fish, one emperor angle (juvi), and one blue tang. The fish seem to be healthy but Blue Tang occassionally tries to ich itself against the rocks. It swims very close to the rock and then swiftly jerks itself very close to the rock as if trying to ich it self.

Is this normal for the blue tang in a new tang or are we looking at a sick fish?

Thanks for help.
sabv


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi,

1, Too many fish too quickly in a new tank. I would return the blue tang and the angel if they are not doing well, are the fish eating? Make sure you feed a mixture of meat and nori.
2, how big is the tank? the blue tang can grow very big.
3, how big is the blue tang? ones that are size of quarter can be difficult.

Here is mine: it did the same and scratched on the rocks, and gets ich sometimes but would go away. Bought it at 2" now it is over 7" =).

Dec 08









Aug 10


----------



## sabv (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi,

The tank is 34 gallon. The fishes are between 1" and 2". We plan to either take out the blue tang and angel when they grow or set up a larger tank. The blue tang looks similar to yours in the begining or may be a little smaller. I do not think returning is an option at this point. 

They are doing fine except for the ocassional iching by blue tang. Should I be concerned or just wait and it might get better?

Regards,
Sabv


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi Sabv

Unforunately, you can pretty much assume just about any fish from any store (unless specifically QT'd and treated individually for over 3 weeks) come with ich.

The best thing to do is to QT them and treat them (hyposalinity or copper), and keep your main tank fish free for 3+ weeks at the same time.

Otherwise, you can try medicine such as Polyplab medic, but results may vary. Some suggests feeding them well /w garlic, but all the in-tank method will have varying results.

Good luck!


----------



## Salty1 (Aug 1, 2009)

You should add a cleaner shrimp to your set-up. They will keep all your fish healthy.


----------

